# Ensuring you get an H24 as part of Whole Home upgrade?



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

So I was looking at the HR34 + RVU (for my new second TV) but all the complaints about slow RVU response made me re-think.

I have an HR22 and a Slimline (non-SWM) Dish). I was thinking of just calling DirecTV and seeing if I could get a Whole Home upgrade, keeping the HR22, but getting SWM Dish, PI, 4-port Splitter, BB Deca, White DECA for the HR22 and a 2nd HD non-DVR receiver (to connect to the bedroom TV that's new).

I love how small the H25 is, but the stupid RF dongle makes it annoying for me. I'd rather have the H24 and the RF remote (b/c the H24 will be in a closet, and I don't feel like buying an IR repeater kit when it's the only component).

Can you ask DirecTV to give you the H24 b/c you need RF capability?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Your best bet would be to go to solidsignal.com and order an H24 there. Then call DirecTV an ask for a credit towards your purchase.

Kevin


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's no way to ensure a specific model number if you order through DirecTV.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

All of the HD receivers are RF.


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> All of the HD receivers are RF.


From what I've read the H25 is not without an RF kit (which is basically an IR blaster + external RF brick).


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"jcricket" said:


> From what I've read the H25 is not without an RF kit (which is basically an IR blaster + external RF brick).


This is correct.

Kevin


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

Kevin F said:


> This is correct.
> 
> Kevin


I understand the need to keep costs down, but the intended use of this thing is behind the TV or where you want no equipment to show. Why not just make the RF part of the receiver (could charge extra for the remote).

Seems a lame decision on DirecTV's part.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"jcricket" said:


> I understand the need to keep costs down, but the intended use of this thing is behind the TV or where you want no equipment to show. Why not just make the RF part of the receiver (could charge extra for the remote).
> 
> Seems a lame decision on DirecTV's part.


I certainly agree. But I hope the trend goes towards IP control.

Kevin


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

If you call DirecTv to place your order the CSR can put in notes to the tech.

Contrary to popular belief we do read them, and if possible try to comply.
Something like "please bring H24 and RF Remote" while there is no guarantee, the tech will see the note and it could happen.

The remotes dont come with the boxes anymore, it's the techs discretion what he provides. We also carry the RF thingys on our trucks now. Policys change.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Kevin F said:


> I certainly agree. But I hope the trend goes towards IP control.


Given what they've been doing with/to the SHEF protocol, I'm not sure this is a good thing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jcricket said:


> I understand the need to keep costs down, but the intended use of this thing is behind the TV or where you want no equipment to show. Why not just make the RF part of the receiver (could charge extra for the remote).
> 
> Seems a lame decision on DirecTV's part.


It kept the size of the H25 very small, which also allowed for a small wall mount kit that does hold the RF adapter.

"Might not be so lame"


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

samrs said:


> If you call DirecTv to place your order the CSR can put in notes to the tech.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief we do read them, and if possible try to comply.
> Something like "please bring H24 and RF Remote" while there is no guarantee, the tech will see the note and it could happen.
> ...


I've had two units replace in the past year and both times got an HR24, the tech told me that it's the only model he carries on his truck.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

joed32 said:


> I've had two units replace in the past year and both times got an HR24, the tech told me that it's the only model he carries on his truck.


The OP asked about an H24, we use H25s on SWiM installs. I rarely have an H24 on my truck unless the DST is off or I have an upgrade on a legacy system, most folks upgrade to an HDDVR.

The fellow that came out to your place must be lucky. I use what the warehouse provides and over the past year while it has been mostly HR24s, there were some folks that got HR20/21/23's. I turned the HR22 back in after riding it around for a week.


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

samrs said:


> The OP asked about an H24, we use H25s on SWiM installs. I rarely have an H24 on my truck unless the DST is off or I have an upgrade on a legacy system, most folks upgrade to an HDDVR.
> 
> The fellow that came out to your place must be lucky. I use what the warehouse provides and over the past year while it has been mostly HR24s, there were some folks that got HR20/21/23's. I turned the HR22 back in after riding it around for a week.


Honestly, an H25 + RF dongle & remote would be fine. Do the techs tend to have those (the RF dongle/remote)? Or is that something where the Internet is my friend.

I mis-read the original posts in that I read that the wall mount kid (the big black thing) was required. The RF dongle is not that large from what I can tell (small black box connected to wire that has IR emitter on the end).

I could get a 2nd HDDVR (HR24 or similar) - but this is in a closet right off my bedroom, and I'm concerned about noise from the hard drive/fan whirring all the time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...F-Dongle-RF-Remote-and-Wall-Mount-(H25-RFKIT)

If you don't get to the right page, search H25-RFKIT


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...F-Dongle-RF-Remote-and-Wall-Mount-(H25-RFKIT)
> 
> If you don't get to the right page, search H25-RFKIT


Have seen that. Was hoping I would't have to pay extra, you know? For $45 I can get a full-on IR repeater kit and then if I ever got another component it'd control that too.

Even if I got the dongle + remote separately on big auction site it's like $25. Not the end of the world, I know.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jcricket said:


> Have seen that. Was hoping I would't have to pay extra, you know? For $45 I can get a full-on IR repeater kit and then if I ever got another component it'd control that too.
> 
> Even if I got the dongle + remote separately on big auction site it's like $25. Not the end of the world, I know.


What I linked to also had the molded wall mount too. While not used by everyone, it does look like a good package for those that want/need it.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

samrs said:


> The OP asked about an H24, we use H25s on SWiM installs. I rarely have an H24 on my truck unless the DST is off or I have an upgrade on a legacy system, most folks upgrade to an HDDVR.
> 
> The fellow that came out to your place must be lucky. I use what the warehouse provides and over the past year while it has been mostly HR24s, there were some folks that got HR20/21/23's. I turned the HR22 back in after riding it around for a week.


Kinda missed that, thanks.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

jcricket said:


> Honestly, an H25 + RF dongle & remote would be fine. Do the techs tend to have those (the RF dongle/remote)? Or is that something where the Internet is my friend.
> 
> I mis-read the original posts in that I read that the wall mount kid (the big black thing) was required. The RF dongle is not that large from what I can tell (small black box connected to wire that has IR emitter on the end).
> 
> I could get a 2nd HDDVR (HR24 or similar) - but this is in a closet right off my bedroom, and I'm concerned about noise from the hard drive/fan whirring all the time.


The remotes come outside the box. Whatever the customer needs.

Personally I've almost always done it that way.

We have had the RF Dongle thingys for months along with the mounting kit. We still don't install the mount, Thank Somebody.

I'm not sure what goes on in Washington, I've heard it rains a lot.

Put notes for the tech on your work order.


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

samrs said:


> The remotes come outside the box. Whatever the customer needs.
> 
> Personally I've almost always done it that way.
> 
> ...


Ha - yes, rains a lot. It's been years since I got anything installed from DirecTV. IIRC it was Fall of 2008 when I got my last dish upgrade (Slimline, non SWiM) + replaced my failing HD Tivo with the HR22.

So now seems a reasonable time to get another upgrade (Whole Home)... I'll make sure they put some notes for the tech once I get the TV cabled up. Should be a pretty basic upgrade (dish, CCK, DECA for HR22, H25). Everything's home run.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The H25 has a VERY "receptive" IR sensor. I have one connected to the kitchen TV and the receiver is on top of a wall cabinet above the TV, with no direct line of sight to the kitchen table. However, the IR works perfectly when just pointing the remote in the general direction of the receiver. For mounting behind a TV, I doubt you'd really need the RF dongle. That was the design parameter. I'm sure the thinking was that if it were going to be *inside* a cabinet, then the dongle wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## CurtP (Jan 9, 2008)

Titan25 said:


> The H25 has a VERY "receptive" IR sensor. I have one connected to the kitchen TV and the receiver is on top of a wall cabinet above the TV, with no direct line of sight to the kitchen table. However, the IR works perfectly when just pointing the remote in the general direction of the receiver. For mounting behind a TV, I doubt you'd really need the RF dongle. That was the design parameter. I'm sure the thinking was that if it were going to be *inside* a cabinet, then the dongle wouldn't be an issue.


The problem is if you use the bracket to mount it behind the TV. It's designed to block the IR window. I suppose you could cut away some of the plastic though.

Personally, I don't see a reason that it requires an external RF adapter. There's room inside the case for one. They could have done an internal power supply too. I'm sure it was cost cutting more than anything, but it's irritating.


----------

